# Computer Tweaking



## Laguna (May 20, 2007)

I'm looking to find a product that has like an LCD screen and it has a program on it made for your car and you can plug it into your computer system and be able to change the specs and diags on your car, i was told it runs around $500...

someone mentioned to me that their is an actual company called Dyno that is good for these, but I checked out www.dynoperformance.com and all they had was vets and silverados...

as you can tell i dont know much about this topic, never done it before, but i'd really like some more info on it...anything would be appreciated....


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You want the Diablosport Predator model number U7191 for the LS2 (assuming you got an '05 or '06, they also make an LS1 model for the '04 but don't know the model number). Go to autoanything.com or any car performance website and check it out. I payed $399.99 for mine. It advances the timing and you can choose between a regular pump gas tune and a 93 octane only tune, which gives you more power. It eliminates torque mangagement and lets you fry the tires with the brake held down (if you got an auto, otherwise the factory computer setting won't let the tires break free even with traction control off). They also read and clear engine warning codes. If the service light comes on, you'll know if it's something that needs to go to the dealership or something trivial, like a loose gas cap.


----------



## Laguna (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, i'll check it out. Yeah i'm getting the LS2 ('05)


If I purchased this, would it eliminate the need for an SAFC or would it better to get both?


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

hey, i was actually lookin into buying this tuner...the reviews said that there are HP increases..is this true? Any pros and Cons from your experiences Dusty?


----------



## Laguna (May 20, 2007)

Well if you do any modifications with the specs and diags on your car, it's most likely going to give increase in HP, depends on what you want to do thou and plus you have to have the mods on your car in order to handle the tunes/changes you do.


----------

